# MB connection timeout



## Mantynio (Nov 10, 2008)

I have MB and have internet connection problems. A month ago everything was fine, but now I can't connect to the wireless internet via airport, because it appears "connection timeout" dialog, and I don't know what to do. I use mac osx 10.5.4. . I tried to do as it was written in apple.com. I ran MB in safe mode, and then restarted, but nothing changed. I use D-link router. (my friends with PCs can connect internet without any problems)

Many thanks for help and support.
Best regards
Mantas


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 29, 2008)

Try setting up a new user and connecting to the network.
Then you'll know that its something to do with a setting.

CJ


----------

